# German blue rams & Endlers Livebearers.



## ohiobr (Jan 26, 2011)

Compatible? 

Would be in a well planted 29 gallon tank. 

The rams leave my otocinclus' alone so I'm think the answer is yes....but i just figured i'd see what others have to say.

Edit: Not worried about the fry...just adults.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Endler's are happiest in mineral rich, hard water, and are prone to skin parasites and clamping up/shimmying in soft water. German Blue rams are a domestic version of a fish that comes from the softest, most mineral poor waters you can imagine, and they in turn, dislike dissolved minerals in their water...

Character-wise, they'd get along fine, but environment-wise, they are a bad fit.


----------

